# What Kind Of Dog Is It?



## Lee (Feb 4, 2020)

On a walk today I came across an interesting new breed and asked what it was. It was a Labradoodle the owner informed me, a Thoroughbred Labradoodle.

Now if it is a Labrador Retriever bred with a Poodle then how is it a Thoroughbred? 

What's up with these new designer dogs? I'm waiting to see a cross between a Corgi and a Greyhound. They could name it a Corhound.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

Been noticing this too on the news Lee.....* Golden Husky – Golden Retriever Husky....just adorable....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

Lee said:


> On a walk today I came across an interesting new breed and asked what it was. It was a Labradoodle the owner informed me, a Thoroughbred Labradoodle.
> 
> Now if it is a Labrador Retriever bred with a Poodle then how is it a Thoroughbred?
> 
> What's up with these new designer dogs? I'm waiting to see a cross between a Corgi and a Greyhound. They could name it a Corhound.


Found the meaning: 1 : bred from the best blood through a long line : purebred *thoroughbred dogs*. 2a capitalized : of, relating to, or being a *Thoroughbred* horse. b : having characteristics resembling those of a *Thoroughbred*. 3 : thoroughly trained or skilled a *thoroughbred* soldier. *thoroughbred*. 

So if they're two different types of thoroughbreds, maybe they're still called thoroughbreds, hmmm....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

This is a pic of greyhound/corgi mixes Lee.....guess they do exist! Corgis are mixed with lots of different breeds....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2020)

Call me ugly one more time and I’ll bite you with my one tooth.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

We used to call crossbreeds "mutts''. They were never less lovable, however.

Today's breeders hit paydirt and took the public for a big ride with this "designer dogs" B.S. for exorbitant prices.

I won't repeat my rant about the Kennel Clubs demanding mutilations of some dogs as the "standard of the breed" or the other problems they have caused dogs.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *We used to call crossbreeds "mutts''. They were never less lovable, however.*
> 
> Today's breeders hit paydirt and took the public for a big ride with this "designer dogs" B.S. for exorbitant prices.
> 
> I won't repeat my rant about the Kennel Clubs demanding mutilations of some dogs as the "standard of the breed" or the other problems they have caused dogs.



And mutts are also genetically stronger, smarter, and tougher.  I don't breed my pets, so as long as I like their looks, I don't care about their ''papers".


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 4, 2020)

I watched a Houston show this morning and a founder of a pet DNA service was one. She brought a white fluffy medium size dog and it turns out it was 25% chihuahua.


----------



## win231 (Feb 4, 2020)

My ex GF had a Labradoodle.  I never heard of it until I started dating her.  I read they were designed for people who wanted a Lab but didn't want a dog that sheds.  Poodles don't shed.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 4, 2020)

When we were kids, my sister had a dog that was part Poodle and part German Shepherd. He was, by any assessment, visually ambiguous.  He had the body of a German Shepherd, but was only about two-thirds the size. His head and his turn-up-in-a-circle tail were all German Shepherd, but his ears were large, flat, hanging, Poodle ears. He was about 70% white and the rest was random blotches of black. He was covered with short and very curly poodle hair. “What the hell kind of dog is _that_?” was a question she was asked regularly.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 4, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> "..... He had the body of a German Shepherd, but was only about two-thirds the size......“What the hell kind of dog is _that_?” was a question she was asked regularly.


Part sneaky neighbors dog???


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2020)

We had a dog that was a collie/German shepherd mix.  Long collie snout, long collie hair, collie tail but perfect shepherd markings. Absolutely perfect.  She was a good dog with the best qualities of both breeds.

Our best dog was a Schnoodle, miniature poodle/miniature schnauzer mix.  Adorable and about the smartest dog on earth.  She was epileptic, though. 

The dog we adopted in Turkey was the offspring of the town floozie of indeterminate breed and a handsome border collie that had come down from the mountain with the apparent aim of impregnating every available female dog in town.  Our pup was gorgeous but didn't have a functioning brain cell in his skullcase.  Sweet dog but about the dumbest one I've ever come across.  

The dog I grew up with was an indeterminate breed that my dad brought back from Japan after the war.  He rescued it as a tiny puppy from a sinking Japanese warship and it became his ship's mascot.  He received permission to bring the dog back to the U.S.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 4, 2020)

Double J:
I wondered where the town floozies  were hanging out, didn't know they had gone to the dogs.

Post  5, that critter sure wasn't blessed with good looks.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2020)

My dog Henry is of indeterminate parentage -- even the vet can't figure him out, except that he disagrees with the shelter's designation of his probable breed.  

I don't give a hoot what breed Henry is, though.  He is a great big ol' brown sort of brindle with some spots dog and he is sweet as he can be.  He gave me the "I'm your dog!" look at the shelter and that, along with some big sloppy kisses, was all it took.  Now he doesn't like to let me out of his sight and he sleeps with me every night; he's also 70 pounds of dorky lap dog and I love him to pieces.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> a Labradoodle


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 9, 2020)

Since I have had my dog Gigi,I have become very enamored of this breed (Great Pyrenees). They do,however,have two drawbacks. They shed terribly and they bark A Lot! So the other day,I happened to hear of Pyredoodles and researched them. Poodles have long been my favorite breed-I had 5 at one time. They all passed away at age 17,within months of each other. Was a very tough year.

In researching the Pyredoodles,I learned that they use Standard Poodles that are "low barkers"-meaning they don`t "live" to bark. And of course,the resulting offspring won`t shed. So I am going to get myself on a list for a possible rescue or adoption of an older dog. Gigi could use a buddy more her size (Shorty just doesn`t cut it) and I definitely don`t want a puppy-I am over that stage of life. It has been so nice getting Gigi at age 2,with no housebreaking issues or chewing up the entire house. She is actually exceptional-most 2 yo will still chew but she NEVER does.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Every year  there are some new dog breeds introduced at the Westminster Dog Show in New York  ... and this year we get...

Barbet..




Dogo Argentino





https://www.rd.com/advice/pets/newest-dog-breeds-at-the-westminster-dog-show/


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

these are our 3 Labradoodles.... My daughter  Got them from a great breeder, but  they cost a fortune

we lost the big chestnut brown  one last summer  he was 12 and had multiple strokes... , still got the other 2 but they're getting old now, but still really full of energy...

I took this picture literally days before scruffy passed, he was such a stoical gentle dog...







 here 's the 3 of them... when they were all under 3 years old...






..and now we have these 2 doodles left...one is medium sized, (about the size of a collie)  he's 10 and the black one is the elder and the size of a miniature poodle... he's 11... 

I took this picture of the 2 doodle boys in July...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Lc jones (Feb 10, 2020)

Our dog Brandi, she looks a bit sluggish it’s almost her naptime.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

@Lc jones  -  I LOVE German Shepherds, they're my favorite breeds.  I can't afford a purebred and am too old for new pets, plus I have the cats and big dogs can easily knock off a senior off balance.  I did have one, but he was 90% white Shepard and 10% Labrador.  Max was a sweety, rescued him from shelter when he was 3 years old.  He kept running away and owner got tired of it.  He ran away 3 times from me and luckily nothing bad happened to him.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> View attachment 91033
> 
> 
> 
> Our dog Brandi, she looks a bit sluggish it’s almost her naptime.


 Our very first dog was a German shepherd ( King)...


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our very first dog was a German shepherd ( King)...


They sure are lovable and also smart dogs


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Our 2nd dog looked like a black lab with longer legs and tail .. his mother was a white German Shepherd. All his life, he had one white hair on the back of his neck - "a gift from his mother", I called it. That was Mackie.

In Oz, we had a Shepherd, Max. Big boy he was:


----------



## Catlady (Feb 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Our 2nd dog looked like a black lab with longer legs and tail .. his mother was a white German Shepherd. All his life, he had one white hair on the back of his neck - "a gift from his mother", I called it. That was Mackie.
> 
> In Oz, we had a Shepherd, Max. Big boy he was:
> View attachment 91076


LOL, my Shepherd looked just like yours and his name was also Max.  That's the name his former owner gave him and I liked the name and figured Max was used to the name.  I had to have him euthanized at 14 when his back legs became paralyzed.   He was such a sweety!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> LOL, my Shepherd looked just like yours and his name was also Max.  That's the name his former owner gave him and I liked the name and figured Max was used to the name.  I had to have him euthanized at 14 when his back legs became paralyzed.   He was such a sweety!


That is unfortunately what became of our Max too  It was sad to see him dragging his legs. They are lovely dogs. I reckon there are millions of German Shepherds name Max out there


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> And mutts are also genetically stronger, smarter, and tougher.  I don't breed my pets, so as long as I like their looks, I don't care about their ''papers".



Yes, and where you said "genetically stronger," people who insist on purebreds for no reason other than thinking it's some kind of status symbol should be informed "mutts" are less likely to have serious/lifethreatening medical issues that they can have difficulty living with and even die early because of.  
People who want a canine (or feline) friend =  adopt a mixed-breed from a shelter.


----------



## george-alfred (Feb 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


My son has one --soft as mi cap


----------



## Catlady (Feb 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Yes, and where you said "genetically stronger," people who insist on purebreds for no reason other than thinking it's some kind of status symbol should be informed *"mutts" are less likely to have serious/lifethreatening medical issues *that they can have difficulty living with and even die early because of.
> People who want a canine (or feline) friend =  adopt a mixed-breed from a shelter.


I think the ''sloping backs'' of purebred Shepherds adds to their visual attractiveness, but that is a trait bred into them that causes lots of arthritis and pain in their hips during their older years.  Such a shame!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I think the ''sloping backs'' of purebred Shepherds adds to their visual attractiveness, but that is a trait bred into them that causes lots of arthritis and pain in their hips during their older years.  Such a shame!



Degenerative Spinal Disorder?

Many breeds do have conditions common to their breeds, but even issues such as cancer are more common in purebreds.  Supposedly, both are due to the habit of inbreeding-  which unfortunately occurs often in so-called puppy mills.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2020)

*What Kind Of Dog Is It?*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=396699211114102


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 27, 2020)

From the internet:

"The 4-year-old *Maltese* and *Papillon* mix has fluffy gray ears that are nearly as tall as her head. Their scale, in addition to their rounded shape, has affectionately earned her the nickname of Mickey Mouse dog. *Goma* is seemingly unaware of her unusually large ears."


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice  'lamb' dog for Easter  ..  Bedlington Terrier


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *What Kind Of Dog Is It?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Bichon Frise - with fake ears.



See all images

*Bichon Frise*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 29, 2020)

When I was a kid,the people on the corner had a Bedlington.Since our street was on a hill,they had a concrete wall with heavy duty wire on top,so the dog was at eye level when we passed on our walk to school. He/she? would run down one side of the fence,then down the other as we turned the corner. I was always fascinated by the dog,as I had never seen one before-nor have I ever seen one since,except at dog shows. I`ll have to look up what their temperaments are,why more people don`t have them. I know,like the Poodle,they are hypoallergenic,so it seems they would be more popular. I do think I remember hearing that they are not very smart....


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> We used to call crossbreeds "mutts''. They were never less lovable, however.
> 
> Today's breeders hit paydirt and took the public for a big ride with this "designer dogs" B.S. for exorbitant prices.
> 
> I won't repeat my rant about the Kennel Clubs demanding mutilations of some dogs as the "standard of the breed" or the other problems they have caused dogs.


We called them "Heinz 57".


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 4, 2020)

Had about 4 grandkids on the trampoline one day and a young dog we had never seen before came up and jumped on the trampoline with the kids.  And the dog actually "jumped" on the trampoline. Found out later he belonged to a neighbor 2 doors down.  Max came over several times that summer just to jump on the trampoline. Even when the kids weren't on it!


----------

